# Beatles perdonati ... meno male!



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2010)

*Il Vaticano riabilita i Beatles*
*Ringo: "E chi se ne importa"*

*A quarant'anni dallo scioglimento, l'Osservatore romano "rivaluta" il gruppo. Ma il batterista rimanda al mittente la celebrazione postuma: "Eravamo satanici e ora ci perdonano?"*









 Ringo Starr


*ROMA -* "I couldn't care less", e cioè "non me me potrebbe importare (o fregare, in gergo) di meno": Ringo Starr non si commuove alla notizia del "perdono" del Vaticano ai Beatles, quarant'anni dopo il loro scioglimento. Intervistato dalla Cnn, il batterista ha ricordato come all'epoca i vertici della Chiesa cattolica avessero definito i membri del gruppo "satanici o possibilmente satanici", e i conti non gli tornano: "Eravamo satanici e adesso ci perdonano?", ha commentato. "Credo che la Santa Sede abbia altre cose di cui parlare". 

In un articolo pubblicato ieri dall'Osservatore romano in occasione del quarantennale dello scioglimento, i Fab four Vengono "riabilitati" - nonostante venga ricordata la loro vita di eccessi - in nome della bellezza della musica. Ma alle origini del poco affetto delle alte gerarchie cattoliche - oltre ai valori musicali e generazionali rappresentati dai Beatles negli anni Sessanta - c'è soprattutto una dichiarazione di John Lennon. Il grande artista, ucciso nel 1980 da un fanatico a New York, in un'intervista off the record rilasciata nel 1966, ma poi pubblicata, definì nel 1966 il suo gruppo "più popolare di Gesù Cristo": affermazione che tra l'altro fu citata come giustificazione dal suo omicida, Mark David Chapman. Oggi, invece, l'Osservatore ha definito quella frase "solo una spacconata di un giovanottone della working class" e celebrato i Beatles e "l'eredità inestimabile" lasciata nel loro campo di espressione.

Ma uno dei due sopravvissuti della band - l'altro è Paul McCartney - rimanda al mittente la riabilitazione postuma. Con una frase che non lascia spazio a dubbi o a diplomazie.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Il Vaticano riabilita i Beatles*
> *Ringo: "E chi se ne importa"*
> 
> *A quarant'anni dallo scioglimento, l'Osservatore romano "rivaluta" il gruppo. Ma il batterista rimanda al mittente la celebrazione postuma: "Eravamo satanici e ora ci perdonano?"*
> ...



Oh calloni!:rotfl:

Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa ha scritto sir Paul:carneval:

Continuano ad essere troppo avanti, non c'e' storia!landesina:


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oh calloni!:rotfl:
> 
> Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa ha scritto *sir Paul*:carneval:
> 
> Continuano ad essere troppo avanti, non c'e' storia!landesina:


Secondo me è stato più stiloso, ma più pesante nei contenuti :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me è stato più stiloso, ma più pesante nei contenuti :carneval:


Considerando che Ringo era il piu' moderato, secondo me l'altro li ha proprio mandati:rotfl:


Rivoglio la faccina con gli occhi a cuore :racchia:


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Considerando che Ringo era il piu' moderato, secondo me l'altro li ha proprio mandati:rotfl:
> 
> 
> *Rivoglio la faccina con gli occhi a cuore* :racchia:


A me basta che non tocchino...landesina:


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2010)

Il The Guardian ha suggerito  alla radio del vaticano di usare come colonna sonora della prossima conclave Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (13 Aprile 2010)

... ma voi che dite  qualche "sniffata" al "Vat" alto se la fanno di tanto in tanto? :updue:


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma voi che dite  qualche "sniffata" al "Vat" alto se la fanno di tanto in tanto? :updue:



Loro solo rohypnol :carneval::rotfl:

(Che nessuno s'offenda, sto scherzando)


----------



## Mari' (13 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Loro solo rohypnol :carneval::rotfl:
> 
> (Che nessuno s'offenda, sto scherzando)


Non sapevo cosa fosse il rohypnol ed ho trovato questo: 

http://www.urban75.com/Drugs/rohypnol.html

:bleah:


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il The Guardian ha suggerito alla radio del vaticano di usare come colonna sonora della prossima conclave Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey:rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Iris (14 Aprile 2010)

Con questa notizia sto tranquilla.:mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2010)

Dai non ti senti meglio ora che sai che ascoltare i Beatles non ti spedira' all'inferno?:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Aprile 2010)

Si vede che il capitolo pedofilia è stato chiuso ufficialmente.


----------



## Daniele (17 Aprile 2010)

Cioè la chiesa li ha definiti satanici per quella intervista di John Lennon? Cioè cavoli si sapeva che lui era fumato, drogato, strafatto ed hanno dato valore alle parole di un cantante che di cose belle ne ha fatte ma anche di enormi cazzate? In questi casi la credibilità della chiesa mi viene a mancare!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Aprile 2010)

Eh sì ... se una cosa è comoda, è pura verità, se non lo è, va interpretata.

In questo caso non sono servite verifiche, The Beatles erano il volto oscuro di Dio.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Eh sì ... se una cosa è comoda, è pura verità, se non lo è, va interpretata.
> 
> In questo caso non sono servite verifiche, *The Beatles erano il volto oscuro di Dio*.


Cioe'?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cioe'?


Per la Chiesa era comodo di poter dichiarare che The Beatles erano satanici. Per questo motivo non si sono nemmeno fatto la briga di verificare.

Con una sola frase - nemmeno di loro bocca - hanno "dimostrato" che chiunque ascoltasse le loro canzoni, era seguace di Satana.

Ora, che non è più comodo, hanno rettificato. Ma solo per un attimo. Visto che Ringo non si è genuflesso alla brillante saggezza, si saranno pentiti, immagino.

Scusa il sarcasmo, ma la Chiesa come istituzione è ipocrita. Io ne ho abbastanza di loro.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Aprile 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Per la Chiesa era comodo di poter dichiarare che The Beatles erano satanici. Per questo motivo non si sono nemmeno fatto la briga di verificare.
> 
> Con una sola frase - nemmeno di loro bocca - hanno "dimostrato" che chiunque ascoltasse le loro canzoni, era seguace di Satana.
> 
> ...


Ah ecco, si concordo... che poi immagino che l'incidente Manson sia voltato a favore della chiesa

Figurati, non ho nulla contro la religione ma la Chiesa non si regge piu


----------



## Magenta (18 Aprile 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Eh sì ... se una cosa è comoda, è pura verità, se non lo è, va interpretata.
> 
> In questo caso non sono servite verifiche, The Beatles erano il *volto oscuro di Dio.*




Be i Beatles hanno sempre avuto ai miei occhi quel non so che di mistero... tutta quella storia della morte di Paul,ad esempio... 
Certo conosco le loro canzoni e alcune mi piacciono molto,ma è proprio la loro storia ad intrigarmi molto!



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ah ecco, si concordo... che poi immagino che l'incidente Manson sia voltato a favore della chiesa
> 
> Figurati, non ho nulla contro la religione ma la Chiesa non si regge piu


Manson quale? Marilyn o Charlie?
(se è Marilyn Manson, a me piace un sacco...)


----------



## Lettrice (18 Aprile 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Be i Beatles hanno sempre avuto ai miei occhi quel non so che di mistero... tutta quella storia della morte di Paul,ad esempio...
> Certo conosco le loro canzoni e alcune mi piacciono molto,ma è proprio la loro storia ad intrigarmi molto!
> ...


Parlo di Charles e del suo Helter Skelter... e di come pensava che i Beatles gli stessero lanciando un messaggio tramite l'album The Beatles (noto come The White album)... Marilyn non mi piace affatto e in ogni caso al tempo dei Beatles mi sa ch'era appenato.

La storia di Paul per me e' una super bufala che loro cazzoncelli come erano non hanno esitato ad alimentare:carneval:


----------



## Magenta (20 Aprile 2010)

Ma si sarà anche una bufala, ma confesso che mi ha sempre intrigato molto...
Tutte quelle teorie sul sosia, sulle copertine degli album dove Paul è diverso dagli altri,devo ammettere che hanno dato un'aria di mistero al gruppo, un qualcosa che gli altri non avevano (tranne i rolling stones...)

Per quanto riguarda Marilyn Manson lo so,è terribile,ma che ci posso fare,mi affascina...me piase!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2010)

Io ho scoperto la storia da pochissimo e mi aveva intrigata... quando sono andata a guardare i "messaggi segreti" ho trovato fossero poco credibili e facilmente _smentibili_...


----------

